# C Language Exercises...



## rishitells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me about the Online resources and Websites for C programming and It's Exercises.
I am a BCA I Year Student. So I need to study C language so much.
Though i have the book "Programming in ANSI C with E.Balagurusamy".
But most of it's exercises are too difficult for a I Year Student to understand . 
And it's online resources are not sufficient.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=c+language&aq=f
*in.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd


----------



## Pragadheesh (Feb 16, 2009)

before posting a thread,
1) try googling
2)[thread=87644]search for existing threads[/thread]

i would suggest you to go for other books instead of ANSI C.
C Programming language by K&R is my favorite, or deitel's "C how to program" and plenty of online resources..!! and try with more of sample programs, so that you can get familiarized.


----------



## calwin (Feb 20, 2009)

hellooo....
 I ll suggest you...to go for www.w3school.com   for basic C tutorial....u ll get clear idea from those examples....


 leather Biker Jackets |
 Red Carpet Dresses


----------



## cynosure (Mar 9, 2009)

Do questions from the book you're studying. And don't study from only one book. After you've finished one try reading some more books.


----------



## ishanjain (Mar 14, 2009)

*iputech.com/node/102


----------

